# Amazon Hours Posted



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

Hello, I have a quick question I hope someone can answer for me.

What time does Amazon post hours on Fridays and in what time zone?

I ask because last Saturday (5.21.16) I filled out my availability and my calendar then and still does show grey dots for 5.29.16 - 6.30.16 but for some reason 5.22.16 - 5.28.16 was never given grey dots.

It is now after 8:30 p.m. on Friday night and I still have all grey dots is this normal? Thanks


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Last I heard, it was noon. Guessing in your local timezone.

If you have all grey dots, you haven't been automatically scheduled.

If there is not a grey dot on a certain day, it is because you don't have the day enabled under "Update my Availability"

g


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

Thanks gaj.


----------

